# Visit Visa Renew, Help Please



## zaidhim (Oct 6, 2008)

Hey everyone,

Just wanted to know the following, if I am on a visit visa for 90 days (Long Term Visa) *and wants to renew the visa is it possible and how to renew it/cost of renewal? or I have to exit the country and apply for a new visa? and if I exit how long do I have to saty out side UAE.? *Some body said I have to stay for 30 days?! It is just confusing statements which I keep hearing.

I am on a job hunt and would like to continue this hunt in dubai, so please if any one has an answer or had a similler thing do please inform me back.

Cheers.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

zaidhim said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Just wanted to know the following, if I am on a visit visa for 90 days (Long Term Visa) *and wants to renew the visa is it possible and how to renew it/cost of renewal? or I have to exit the country and apply for a new visa? and if I exit how long do I have to saty out side UAE.? *Some body said I have to stay for 30 days?! It is just confusing statements which I keep hearing.
> 
> ...


Not knowing your passport, I am guessing you are from a country which requires pre-arranged visas (no visa on arrival). In this case once your 90 day visa gets over, you will need to stay out of the country for 30 days, get a new visa and then come back


----------



## zaidhim (Oct 6, 2008)

thank you for your reply back, am from Jordan.


----------

